

Neu.Node – an implementation of Node.js-compatible API for iOS devices - matsuu
https://github.com/snakajima/neunode

======
jchrisa
Great concept, I wonder why it doesn't use browserify[1], as so much of the
functionality overlaps. I've been using browserify to bundle my code for
PhoneGap applications -- at the very least this could make the loader less
obtrusive.

[1] <http://browserify.org/>

------
msutherl
I always wonder about the use of the word "neu", is it meant to be pronounced
"noi" as in German, or "new" as it might be phonetically pronounced in
English?

------
matsuu
official site <http://www.neunode.com/>

